# Photos - Wyvale Garden Centre - Faversham, Kent - October 2007



## Maniac (Apr 26, 2008)

And now for something completely different . . . 

Someone commented they liked these pics on my photobucket account, so I thought I'd post a small report on the place. 

I remember visiting this place many times as a kid, it was only 2 miles down the road from my parents house, and was always busy until the last few years of it's life. 

It started out life in the 70's as Norton Ash Garden Centre, a small family owned business with just the one big greenhouse, and a bit of outdoor space. It expanded through the 80's and 90's with numerous extensions, a restaurant and pet centre were added, and a lot more outdoor space was utlised. It was brought out by Country gardens in the 1990's, then became Wyvale for the last few years of its life until it closed early last year. 

It's royally trashed, but still quite a nice explore mainly because I remember the place being a thriving garden centre. It had only been closed for 6 months when I visited it, but because it is more-or-less in the middle of nowhere, it didn't stand a chance really! 

It has now been demolished totally and the site is now an empty field.






















Smallest office in the world (it was really tiny.)





Restaurant and Kitchen Area










An attempt at something artistic;










This was the main walkway into the garden centre.





Thanks for looking 

Maniac.


----------



## diluted (Apr 26, 2008)

cracking photos and a great find


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 26, 2008)

Really enjoyed seeing this...a shame it's been demolished. Excellent photos and an interesting explore.


----------



## Richard Davies (Apr 27, 2008)

There's a Wyvale Garden Centre near me that's still going strong.


----------

